

Ruby 1.9.1 preview released - sfamiliar
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/318771

======
compay
With the release of the half-baked 1.8.7 a few months back, and now 1.9.1
being called the "first stable version of the 1.9 series" I'm a little bit
confused as to what "stable" means for Ruby now.

Is 1.9 still going to be considered a development series, not widely
recommended for most apps until 2.0 is released? Or is that starting to
gradually change?

~~~
Locke
The plan has been for 1.9 to be a stable series for a _long_ (at least over a
year) time now. I'm not sure there are any concrete plans for 2.0 at this
time. If you use Ruby, now would be a good time to start getting comfortable
with 1.9, though there doesn't seem to be much rush.

I updated one of my projects to work with 1.8.6 and 1.9 a couple months ago
and it was mostly painless. I'm looking forward to the nice performance
improvement and some of the api changes when it becomes production ready.

------
sfamiliar
ruby 1.9.1 is mainly stability fixes to ruby 1.9, which had a few .. quirks.

for a less-than-complete guide to ruby 1.9 features, consider reading
eigenclass's summary from way back:
<http://eigenclass.org/hiki.rb?Changes+in+Ruby+1.9>

~~~
jamesbritt
"... consider reading eigenclass's summary ..."

"Last major update on 2007-10-12"

Casual lurking on ruby-core suggests that all sorts of things have changed
since then.

~~~
Locke
It's still a fairly decent reference if you need to update your software for
1.9. Several incompatibilities I ran into were listed there. For others
problems, I did have to search the mailing lists, though.

